# Social Welfare Cheques over six months old..can I get them reissued?



## Green (28 Jan 2010)

My wife was off sick and received some social welfare cheques, they are over six months old...can I get dept of social welfare to cancel these ones and reissue them? thanks


----------



## Papercut (28 Jan 2010)

_'Cheques are valid for 6 months from paydate. Where a cheque is not cashed within this period it should be returned to the Department with a note explaining why it was not cashed. Consideration will then be given to issuing a replacement cheque. Where the person was unable to cash the cheque due to serious illness (medical evidence may be requested), cheque mislaid or some other valid reason the Department will normally issue a replacement cheque.'

_http://www.welfare.ie/EN/OperationalGuidelines/pages/paymentmethods.aspx


----------

